# Discworld is coming to an end



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pratchett's Daughter Says No More Discworld Books and That's OK (bookrot.com)

I, also, am OK with it, for pretty much the same reasons.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

It's sad, but it's for the best.  I don't think I'd want to read a Discworld novel by someone else.

On the other hand, I'm still waiting for that Watch tv show...


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

It's definitely for the best.

Pratchett's unique style is as much a feature of the Discworld as Death, the Librarian or Ankh-Morpork. Anyone writing a further novel would have to imitate his style, and I'm sure we've all read lesser writers trying to imitate Pratchett's style. People can do it for the odd paragraph, and Rhianna would have a much better chance than anyone else at pulling it off... but no. Just no.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think you hit the nail on the head with regards to the style issue: it's not just the stories and the characters (though the stories are good and the characters are wonderful), but ultimately it's about the tone, the multiple layers of comedy and satire (and pathos at times), the underlying themes, and so forth. While any talented writer familiar with the milieu could probably churn out a good story, in all probability that's all it would be: a good story, but not a Terry Pratchett story.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, I think the very best any other writer could achieve would be nothing more than superior Discworld fanfiction. And I can see a time when I'd be really keen to read some Discworld fanfiction in order to revisit that brilliant creation one more time. Luckily, Wattpad, etc, have me totally covered against that day already


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

NogDog said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head with regards to the style issue: it's not just the stories and the characters (though the stories are good and the characters are wonderful), but ultimately it's about the tone, the multiple layers of comedy and satire (and pathos at times), the underlying themes, and so forth. While any talented writer familiar with the milieu could probably churn out a good story, in all probability that's all it would be: a good story, but not a Terry Pratchett story.


Absolutely. I feel the same way about Vonnegut, although apparently there is a Kindle Worlds to write in the Vonnegut universe.

But I think I wouldn't want to even read fan fiction. Discworld and the Kilgore Trout related books are sacred to me. I will just have to continue re-reading them all every five years or so.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the link to the article. NogDog. The prospect of no further Discworld books is heartbreaking, but I agree that Terry Pratchett *is* the Discworld. Not only his style, but the issues he was passionate about, the values he held, the things that made him angry, and the joyous things he shared with us.

It isn't so much that I wanted more Discworld--I wanted more *Terry Pratchett*.

So yes, leave the books as they stand. And bring on 39 miniseries/TV shows/movies/games. All the better to remember him by.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

DK Mok said:


> It isn't so much that I wanted more Discworld--I wanted more *Terry Pratchett*.


Yes.

It wouldn't be right for others to write in his world. Write things in honor of him, yes, but you can do that without writing Discworld.

(And I'm also waiting for that Watch tv show. And am happy to play on the MUD.)


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sad though it is, _Discworld_ died with Sir Terry. Any attempt by another to replicate that world, no matter hiow well done, wouldn't be the same because we'd _know_...


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> Sad though it is, _Discworld_ died with Sir Terry. Any attempt by another to replicate that world, no matter hiow well done, wouldn't be the same because we'd _know_...


I disagree, _Discworld_ isn't dead. I can go back, and reread the stories, time after time. I can tell my students, and they can look and find a new author they hadn't heard of, and read the stories. The stories haven't died, the Disc hasn't died. There may not be more books, and there shouldn't be more books, but what there is, lives on, and what there is, will continue to be there, for us, and for those in the future, who find, are told, and otherwise learn, about this flat world on the back of four elephants, on the back of a turtle, swimming through space.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Tuttle said:


> I disagree, _Discworld_ isn't dead. I can go back, and reread the stories, time after time. I can tell my students, and they can look and find a new author they hadn't heard of, and read the stories. The stories haven't died, the Disc hasn't died. There may not be more books, and there shouldn't be more books, but what there is, lives on, and what there is, will continue to be there, for us, and for those in the future, who find, are told, and otherwise learn, about this flat world on the back of four elephants, on the back of a turtle, swimming through space.


Well said, and I agree. This was a good decision. I don't like imitations and I don't think Pratchett could be imitated. He was a unique person, with a unique mind.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Tuttle said:


> I disagree, _Discworld_ isn't dead. I can go back, and reread the stories, time after time. I can tell my students, and they can look and find a new author they hadn't heard of, and read the stories. The stories haven't died, the Disc hasn't died. There may not be more books, and there shouldn't be more books, but what there is, lives on, and what there is, will continue to be there, for us, and for those in the future, who find, are told, and otherwise learn, about this flat world on the back of four elephants, on the back of a turtle, swimming through space.


I meant 'dead' in the sense that no new stories will grow in that world. I, too, will be revisiting the existing stories many times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good for Rhianna. I applaud her decision. Her father left a legacy that will endure and nothing will equal it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The final novel will be a Tiffany Aching story, and from the blurb, I wouldn't be surprised if Granny and Nanny make an appearance:


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm very excited for this book, though to be honest I've been stockpiling Pratchett's books for the last few years, against the dark day when he'd pass away (my sister-in-law worked on redesigns of much of his back catalogue, and let us know a while ago that he was much more ill than he was allowing himself to appear in the media). When news broke of his passing, I started reading Snuff. I still have all the Long Earth books, Raising Steam, and Dodger ahead of me, and I'm eking them out because I'm not looking forward to living in a world where I'll never again read a Terry Pratchett novel for the first time.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

From the age of 13 I received a discworld novel every Christmas. It was always my favourite Christmas present. I've probably re-read each one about five times.

I own everything he's done. My favourite author. 

I'm glad there won't be any more, as much as it pains me to say that. We should just be grateful they happened at all. I think he'll be revered in years to come like Wodehouse.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I think he will. Discworld became bigger than so many of the fantasy novels he started off lampooning.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

NogDog said:


> Pratchett's Daughter Says No More Discworld Books and That's OK (bookrot.com)
> 
> I, also, am OK with it, for pretty much the same reasons.


I'm still working on catching up!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

I hate that the fun ride is over but I would hate a rank imitator more. RIP, Pratchett.


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

Like others here, I feel it's the right move. I'd be disappointed to see Discworld novels written by anyone else.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm glad, because Raising Steam felt like a proper goodbye to the characters. It wouldn't be right for anyone else to take up the mantle.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I not only have all of his books in print, but he is on the list of authors whose books I would never sell or trade.

I spent a lot of time playing on the discworld MUD back in the day.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

Annabel Chant said:


> Like others here, I feel it's the right move. I'd be disappointed to see Discworld novels written by anyone else.


Exactly. All eras come to an end. There's plenty of Discworld material to re-read if it comes to it. I've still got half a dozen Pratchett books on my tbr!


----------

